# Wie oft kommen neue Gentoo Releases?

## pMay

Hallo,

wie ist das bei Gentoo? Wie oft kommen neue Distributionen (Releases)?

Bei Ubuntu zum Beispiel kommt ja alle 6 Monate eine neue Distribution.

Wie ist das bei Gentoo?

Ich frage weil ich zum Teil etwas genervt bin, dass es so oft neue Distributionen gibt.

Danke,

Philip

----------

## mv

Das ist einer der Hauptgründe für mich, Gentoo zu benutzen: Es gibt nie ein neues Release. Du spielst einfach regelmäßig (je nach Zeit und Lust) die neuesten Versionen der Pakete ein.

----------

## ScytheMan

ich würde sagen, bei gentoo gibt es immer ein neues release. mehrmals stündlich.  :Razz: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_Release

----------

## mv

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> ich würde sagen, bei gentoo gibt es immer ein neues release. mehrmals stündlich.  

 

Trotz des Smilies und Links kann Dein "Argument" leicht missverstanden werden. Der Punkt ist, dass zwar regelmäßig neue Versionen irgendwelcher Pakete kommen, aber eben niemals eine neue Release von Gentoo. Daher werden die ganzen Bauchschmerzen, die das bei anderen Distributionen mit sich bringt, vermieden.

----------

## cryptosteve

Jau, einfach zu einem x-beliebigen Zeitpunkt die Erstinstallation durchführen und danach nie wieder um Releasetermine der kompletten Distribution kümmern ...

----------

## tomhog

... bis irgendwann die Meldung auftauchen wird, daß /etc/make.profile veraltet ist und du den Symlink bitte neu setzen sollst.

----------

## mv

 *tomhog wrote:*   

> ... bis irgendwann die Meldung auftauchen wird, daß /etc/make.profile veraltet ist und du den Symlink bitte neu setzen sollst.

 

Das ist keine neue Release: Da werden nur ein paar Default-Useflags u.ä. anders gesetzt (und oft macht man danach ja die Defaults manuell rückgängig) - summa summarum bedeutete ein neues Profile i.d.R. 1-5 Pakete wegen genänderter USE-Flags neu zu emergen - was man ja aber auch nicht gleich nach der Änderung machen muss.

----------

## tomhog

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *tomhog wrote:*   ... bis irgendwann die Meldung auftauchen wird, daß /etc/make.profile veraltet ist und du den Symlink bitte neu setzen sollst. 
> 
> Das ist keine neue Release

 

Der Versionsname des make-Profiles ist zumindest identisch mit dem, was laut http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/index.xml ein Release ist. 

Ich sag ja nicht. dass alles neu installiert werden soll -  es ist ein recht angenehmer Releasewechsel, ja. 

Ich bin lang genug dabei, mich hat das nicht vertrieben  :Wink: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Abend zusammen.

Vor fast einem Jahr hatte ich in meiner LUG mal'n Vortrag über Gentoo gehalten und zuvor natürlich ordentlich recherchiert.

Dabei fand ich folgende Definition zur Feststellung der jeweils verwendeten Version:

Die Version dieses Basissystems (engl. base system) entspricht dem Paket sys-apps/baselayout, dessen Version sich auch aus der Datei /etc/gentoo-release auslesen lässt. 

Es ist die Grundlage des Betriebssystems und als die eigentliche Version einer Gentoo-Installation anzusehen.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## cryptosteve

Versionsnamen sind eh Schall und Rauch, solange ein Wechsel keinen Aufwand mit sich bringt. 

Ich empfinde Gentoo nach wie vor als die beste RollingRelease-Distribution schlechthin ...

----------

## mv

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Die Version dieses Basissystems (engl. base system) entspricht dem Paket sys-apps/baselayout, dessen Version sich auch aus der Datei /etc/gentoo-release auslesen lässt.

 

Das ist eine reine Definitionsfrage: Früher war das baselayout mit dem init-System identisch. Inzwischen ist das Init-System openrc, und in baselayout stehen nur ein paar Dateien wie /etc/fstab oder /etc/protocols. (Aber natürlich ist man unter Gentoo auch nicht an openrc gebunden: Wer's mag kann auch systemd installieren).

Klar, wenn man definiert, dass die "Version" gleich der Version des grundsätzlich zuerst gestarteten Prozesses ist, hat Gentoo auch eine Versionsnummer.

Aber dieses eine Progrämmchen mit der (Version der) gesamten Distribution zu identifizieren, ist schon verwegen (insbesondere, da - wie erwähnt - die Wahl des Initsystems vom Benutzer abhängt).

----------

## Randy Andy

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Randy Andy wrote:*   Die Version dieses Basissystems (engl. base system) entspricht dem Paket sys-apps/baselayout, dessen Version sich auch aus der Datei /etc/gentoo-release auslesen lässt. ...
> 
> Aber dieses eine Progrämmchen mit der (Version der) gesamten Distribution zu identifizieren, ist schon verwegen (insbesondere, da - wie erwähnt - die Wahl des Initsystems vom Benutzer abhängt).

 

Ha, Andy der Verwegene - das gefällt mir   :Laughing: 

Dennoch sag mit meiner Aussage ja nicht dass diese Version der gesamten Distribution zuzuordnen ist, sondern lediglich dem Basissystem, also quasi gleich dem Inhalt einer stage3 auf die die weitere Installation aufbaut.

Über die Versionen weitere installierter Pakete sagt das freilich nichts aus. Aber es passt immer noch besser als es an dem selektierten Profil fest zu machen.

Übrigens stammt meine aufgeführte Definition aus Wikipedia, wie mir gerade beim verfolgen von ScytheMan's Link und dann dem Link zu Gentoo folgend, wieder auffiel.

(Nicht das es deshalb richtiger wäre, nur zur Vervollständigung meiner Quellangabe).

pMay,

haben wir denn nun deine Frage hinlänglich beantwortet, oder bist du durch unserer Ausführungen eher verwirrt worden?

----------

